

[Stackoverflow] What’s your biggest fear as a programmer? - tszming
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3347190/whats-your-biggest-fear-as-a-programmer

======
junkbit
There's are careful balance between not letting technology pass you by and
jumping on the latest fad.

You never want to be out of touch but you can't invest your time in a dead
end.

It's an obsolescence bell-curve

~~~
tszming
Good point, so if possible, create, rather than follow.

------
MoreMoschops
Big spiders. Those really huge ones that move really fast.

